# Black on White Hate Crime



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Share on social media, All Lives Matter. This is sickening, if you can make it all the way thru the videos you will be nauseous. Stop the mind conditioning where white people should be ashamed now because of historical wrong doings. You should be proud to be white and it should not be thought of being racist to do so.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just as bad as the Klan.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is infuriating. Do they want a race war? Don't they know they are outnumbered 9 to 1?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This is infuriating. Do they want a race war? Don't they know they are outnumbered 9 to 1?


Number wise you are correct. Conviction wise we are outnumbered 100:1


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This is infuriating. Do they want a race war? Don't they know they are outnumbered 9 to 1?


Nobody ever said these people were smart LOL!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Utterly disgusting!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> This is infuriating. Do they want a race war? Don't they know they are outnumbered 9 to 1?


 If this keeps up, then HE gets what He wants, Martial Law. Then HE gets to stay in power. HE could go for years on this without an election.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's good to be aware of it but I give them as much credence as I do the Klan or any other hate group. You should be prepared for any threat.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

"Black Lives Matter " = LMAO , If war breaks out will they matter then ?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

1- Buy a gun.
2- Practice and become proficient with gun
3- Obtain state carry permit
4- Carry gun at all times
5- Shoot mother f****rs in the face when they that shit!
Problem solved


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I surprised there aren't more shootings. Cause if you think your going to beat my a$$ and threaten my life. Just saying, bang flop and walk away.

One thing the blacks always forget over 600000 whites fought a died to free them. But yet we are the bad guys.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SurvivalBlog posted this Twitter feed - seems as good a posting place as any other on the site - take a nite drive thru Detroit on an average street on an average nite ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766442356233019392%2Fvideo%2F1


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most black people that I know hate white people simply because they are white. That in itself is racism

Most white people that I know bend over backwards to help black people. That in itself is compassion.

This is a strange world that we live in.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

And allot of people appease people of different colors just because they are afraid of repurcussions.
Hate is taught. Watch kids play together at the park. Tbey dont hate, they are taught it by family, friends etc


----------

